# Grass Type Identification



## Shayne (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello all.

First off I hope I'm posting this is the right place???

I'm looking for some help on identifying a grass. If you guys are unaware I am in new New Zealand. Pretty confusing trying to determine if it couch Grass, crab Grass, paspalum weed or "kikuyu" I think it's called. 
Hopefully some of you with expertise can assist me. Will attach a pic still gotta figure it out hope it works

TIA


----------



## Shayne (Jan 28, 2018)

Just some more Information.
Lawn was treated for weeds roughly 3 weeks back as I had a major clover infestation, and moss....moss for days.
So roughly 7 or 8 days after treatment I bought a scarifying rake and dethatched/scarified the lawn by hand (damn that was some workout) and took out a huge amount of moss and dead matter from the grass. Suspect previous owner mowed with a non mulching mower and did not bag the clippings.....


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

@SimonR has a keen eye for these grass types, Cheers!


----------

